# The Force Of Tranquility



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem dedicated to the forces of nature which provide us with the tranquility most of us at one point or another crave for in our lives.

The force of tranquility 
is the beauty of nature 
in the sculpture of a tree 
reaching faithfully to infinity 

The force of tranquility 
gliding in the wind 
about the world with originality 
inspiration moving passive clouds 
along with initiative in mentality 

The force of tranquility 
in the call of creature tender 
of delicacy to harmonies render
in symphony on to emotions 

The force of tranquility 
lye in spirit of humanity 
romantic delight in treasures 
artistic ideas enchant pleasures
lovely soul of sensibility
encounters tranquility


----------

